# Who is ready?!?!



## TMB (Sep 23, 2012)

Anyone pumped about Sharkathon?!?!? Hopefully we get good weather!!! Best of Luck to everyone who is registered!! If you see our truck stop and say hello! 
Look for the Texas Taggers banner!


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

i've never heard of sharkathon and was just ck'g out the website. looks like a blast.


----------



## TMB (Sep 23, 2012)

mccain said:


> i've never heard of sharkathon and was just ck'g out the website. looks like a blast.


It sure is


----------



## jpdarby2 (Aug 17, 2016)

Honestly I have always wanted to participate but I am intimidated by the event. Is it a friendly event? I know money is on the line so competition must be heated.


----------



## Illbethere (Mar 11, 2015)

where is sharkathon?


----------



## TMB (Sep 23, 2012)

jpdarby2 said:


> Honestly I have always wanted to participate but I am intimidated by the event. Is it a friendly event? I know money is on the line so competition must be heated.


It is a friendly event but there are a lot of rules that must be followed. The website has all the rules you must follow and how it all works. During the tournament you will pretty much be with your group that you go with until the end of event. You might be a bit intimidated when you see all the people specially their gear, trucks, shark towers etc! But honestly it just makes you want to be there and get on the sport more and more ha. Go for it!! Maybe sign up for redfish and or trout so you can test the waters. It?s the weekend of October 13th starting that Friday.


----------



## Moose2 (Feb 9, 2017)

10 days


----------



## doublezer6 (Jun 22, 2016)

Participating with a few friends this year for the first time. Super excited about it.

Never been to PINS; is there a lot of drift wood lying around that we can collect for burning or should we bring our own just in case?


----------



## Moose2 (Feb 9, 2017)

I would bring your own... slim pickins lately


----------



## TMB (Sep 23, 2012)

Moose2500 said:


> I would bring your own... slim pickins lately


Agree


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

jpdarby2 said:


> Honestly I have always wanted to participate but I am intimidated by the event. Is it a friendly event? I know money is on the line so competition must be heated.


Sharkathon is fairly well organized event. Just a few days so it is a fun opportunity and you might get lucky with a big fish. It is a lot different than the shark rodeo. The rodeo has pressure since it is 12 months long and you see who can fish at the end of the 12 months. I like the longer events since it give a chance to catch something big. Hard to have odds of getting something really big in a weekend. Sharkathon is very organized and has good controls in place to prevent cheating.

Deaver


----------

